# Looking for reputable breeder in utah



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm sorry about your goldens passing and that the breeder behaved that way. Best of luck in finding the perfect puppy for your family.


----------



## Akgolden7 (Nov 22, 2017)

Windmill goldens seem good. They are just north of Logan I believe. They are breeding in the fall I think. Otherwise no other breeders I have seen. I'm personally looking outside of utah and will be flying to pick a puppy up.


----------



## goldenmommy (Sep 5, 2009)

does anyone have any info on havoc golden in Payson Utah? Their dogs all have their clearances and they are using studs from Las Vegas


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

They've been discussed before on the forum http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...scussion/205553-golden-havoc-kennel-utah.html

Of their posted upcoming litters, Rainye failed elbows and apparently so did her mom https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1820987


Risky and Luna have a deficient practitioner heart certification


----------



## goldenmommy (Sep 5, 2009)

Windmill goldens has some really bad reviews on a google search, sending sick puppies to Florida, not responding to people after the puppy is delivered, not letting people see where she raises the puppies, red flags to me sounds just like the puppy mill I bought from in Colorado, also another breeder I spoke to had nothing good to say about their practices as far as stud fees etc.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Most folks from Utah seem to go to Colorado or Wyoming for their puppies.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

goldenmommy said:


> Windmill goldens has some really bad reviews on a google search, sending sick puppies to Florida, not responding to people after the puppy is delivered, not letting people see where she raises the puppies, red flags to me sounds just like the puppy mill I bought from in Colorado, also another breeder I spoke to had nothing good to say about their practices as far as stud fees etc.


If it's Windmill farms you're talking about, I don't think you'd want a strong field bred dog anyway. You might have already done this but have you checked with the Oregon, Washington or NorCal GR clubs?


----------



## jlanky (Feb 4, 2018)

Hey all. I am also starting to look at breeders in the UT (and surrounding state area). Does anyone have any opinions on, or experience with, Southern Utah Goldens (https://www.southernutahgoldens.com)? Our last three golden have been rescues, so looking into breeders is a brand new experience for us. If not in UT, does anyone have any well known and good breeders in Colorado, Wyoming, Idaho, etc.?


----------



## Jay Scott (Jan 21, 2020)

ArchersMom said:


> If it's Windmill farms you're talking about, I don't think you'd want a strong field bred dog anyway. You might have already done this but have you checked with the Oregon, Washington or NorCal GR clubs?


Windmill Farms does breed field dogs for bird dogs and have chosen characteristics more suitable for such. They admit on their website they have reduced the feathering to make them more of a field dog. I want a Golden with beautiful coat and feathering, so I’m looking elsewhere.


----------



## 212385 (Oct 29, 2020)

jlanky said:


> Hey all. I am also starting to look at breeders in the UT (and surrounding state area). Does anyone have any opinions on, or experience with, Southern Utah Goldens (https://www.southernutahgoldens.com)? Our last three golden have been rescues, so looking into breeders is a brand new experience for us. If not in UT, does anyone have any well known and good breeders in Colorado, Wyoming, Idaho, etc.?


Hi, I know it's been a couple years but did you ever find out about Southern Utah Goldens? I haven't paid a deposit yet but I'm concerned about why it's so difficult to find an exact physical address from them. I want to know whether they're a scam.


----------



## Akgolden7 (Nov 22, 2017)

Eddiewu said:


> Hi, I know it's been a couple years but did you ever find out about Southern Utah Goldens? I haven't paid a deposit yet but I'm concerned about why it's so difficult to find an exact physical address from them. I want to know whether they're a scam.


A lot of breeders don't like to advertise their physical address so people don't show up randomly or unannounced. Have you reached out to the breeder? Sometimes they will let you meet the parents.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Akgolden7 said:


> A lot of breeders don't like to advertise their physical address so people don't show up randomly or unannounced. Have you reached out to the breeder? Sometimes they will let you meet the parents.


Breeders also worry about animal rights activists and puppy thieves (yes, it's a thing) showing up to cause trouble.

But anyone who is at the point of putting down a deposit should have the breeder's physical address.


----------



## 212385 (Oct 29, 2020)

Ok, thanks! I guess I'll move forward with them.


----------

